# Goggles and glasses



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, I started needing glasses. I've been wearing them since the end of last season. I haven't been wearing them while riding this season since they don't fit under my goggles, and I hate not being able to see well.

I just bought a pair of Oakley flight deck goggles that said they fit over glasses, but they don't even come close.

Anyone have any recommendations? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm a guy with a big head and wide glasses I have to wear to not be blind. The only goggles I've been able to use are the Smith Knowledge OTGs. I would highly recommend not buying goggles online but go places and try them on. A lot of brands claim otg or xl size or whatever and most of them won't work out.

The width of glasses and how they need to fit your face is highly variable. You really, really don't want the goggles moving your lenses from the way they should sit naturally because that will change the optics and give you a massive headache over the course of the day from eye strain. Ideally the goggles should push your glasses on the side arms into the side of your head to help secure their position.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Rx inserts.........../thread


----------



## Makuwaido (Jul 10, 2015)

I also have the same problems. Really hard to nail it specially with the different types of glasses. This season I got the Smith I/OX and, while they fitted my glasses, the glasses were fogging up always. After a couple of runs the first day I went to the lodge and set up an appointment with the eye doctor so I can get contacts too. Haven't tried my new specs yet with the goggles, but with the supply that I got for contacts, that should be enough for the next 3-4 years.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

OSBE Ski Helmets


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Have you tried any of the oversized goggles like Dragon NFX?

Sometimes I forget to bring my contacts and I wear my glasses underneath and the NFX has no problems with them.

fyi, I have a big melon


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Smaller framed glasses? If its just for in your goggles who cares about styling. Take them with you to Costco/Walmart/Target/Wherever and see what fits.


----------



## ilikebass (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm looking for a new set also to go over my glasses. I ride dirt bikes and have been using the Scott Split OTG's for a few years with good success, also wear them snowboarding.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

mojo maestro said:


> Rx inserts.........../thread


I personally wear contacts, or I would go with Rx inserts like mojo suggested.

There was one time I was on a trip and lost my contacts, so I had to wear glasses with OTG goggles (Smith Knowledge I believe). The fit was great but my glasses were fogging up. I ended up wearing just my glasses and no goggles


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

As I posted above, get a helmet with a visor instead of wearing goggles.
There are several brands that make them now - Bolle, Osbe, Uvex, Salomon, Giro...

Anyone who I've seen wearing them absolutely love them for wearing glasses underneath. (I've asked them.)

I wear contact lenses when riding and I wear a helmet with visor btw. Best peripheral vision available.


----------



## ilikebass (Nov 6, 2011)

How would a visor help pow getting thrown up at your eyes?


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

The skier had the same problem. He just got a pair of Oakley Line Miner goggles. They are HUGE and they actually fit him over the glasses without digging into his face. He also tried the flight deck and a couple other ones in the store, and those are the only ones that worked, and they worked WELL. 

I am told the visor helmets do have a seal. 

Then again, I replace my helmet every 3-4 years whereas my goggles have lasted longer than that and are still going strong (I take good care of my gear). So I don't think I'd ever get one for the same reason I'd not get a full body base layer (ninja suit). I like managing the pieces individually.


----------



## Dutchbuffalo (Mar 23, 2017)

If anyone knows of any helmets with visors for kids that would be great, have a 9 year old who loves boarding but needs his glasses to see and we haven't had luck with any goggles fitting over them.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Dutchbuffalo said:


> If anyone knows of any helmets with visors for kids that would be great, have a 9 year old who loves boarding but needs his glasses to see and we haven't had luck with any goggles fitting over them.


Quick online search yielded this...

https://www.salomon.com/caus/produc...XKExlsJwj9kJ3niFCSF6kCp-qtOtCSRUaAmukEALw_wcB


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

ilikebass said:


> How would a visor help pow getting thrown up at your eyes?


If I understand your question (you don't want pow thrown up into your eyes I assume?), that is the one area where I believe goggles are superior to visors.
I fell a couple of times riding pow at Jackson Hole last year and snow did get to the inside of the visor.
If you don't fall while riding pow, all is good with the visor. 
I believe the jarring from the fall may move the visor slightly and allow pow inside.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Varza said:


> Then again, I replace my helmet every 3-4 years whereas my goggles have lasted longer than that and are still going strong (I take good care of my gear). So I don't think I'd ever get one for the same reason I'd not get a full body base layer (ninja suit). I like managing the pieces individually.


LOL!
Yes, I wore the ninja suit last year for the first time. Really like it, except the bathroom access zipper is not positioned optimally IMO. Going back to two pieces as a result.
I have moved on to bib pants to eliminate snow down the back syndrome.0


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

This is my story with eyeglasses and goggles:

1st Season:
Smith Knowledge OTG + Oakley Eyeglasses Frames: didn't worked at all. Goggles never fogged, but my eyeglasses was always fogging up. I was learning, so I was not cruising down the hill, maybe that's was the reason that was fogging up (no time to clear the fog on my eyeglasses). Result: just used my eyeglasses without goggles most of the season.

2nd Season: was a mix of contacts + goggles and just my eyeglasses (without goggles) most of the season. I choose daily contacts, but they are not the best fits to my eyes (high astigmatism). Result: gave my goggles to my girlfriend.

3nd and actual Season: bought a Chinese non-brand goggles (bigger than my previous one). First day worked perfect, but it was a warm day. Second time that I used them was really, really cold, so my eyeglasses fogged and I decided to not use the goggles on that day. Result so far: bought a helmet with a visor.

If the new helmet don't work as I want, I will go back to contacts.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I wear contacts. I tried every glasses compatible goggle in the book and still had fog. It's a problem with the nature of glasses, and no amount if ventilation or antifog will correct it. I hear a lot of people complain about contacts but as someone who's worn them for years, I can tell you it's CRUCIAL to get the fit right. The best thing to do is go to an eye doctor who will really do the legwork to get you in the right contacts. Every eye is different so contacts need to be tailored to the shape of your eye as well, not just correct your vision. The wrong contacts will be uncomfortable no matter how expensive they are or what type they are. Glasses suck for snowsports. Period. Contacts will change your game I promise. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

How I solve the problem: I am only mildly nearsighted, so I ride without glasses. I have tried goggle inserts and they fogged like crazy. Even with applying cat crap to it every day (heck every half-day, I was getting desperate), they STILL fogged. 

How the skier solves it: like I said, Oakley Line Miner goggles, the biggest goggles I've ever seen. His glasses fog a little under there, so I suggested he try the cat crap too. We shall see.

We both run away flailing arms and screaming when contacts are mentioned. So that's a nope.


----------



## KroogySBF (Nov 14, 2017)

If you can try to get contact lenses. Also some goggles that are over the glasses are still not compatible with all glasses.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

KroogySBF said:


> If you can try to get contact lenses. Also some goggles that are over the glasses are still not compatible with all glasses.


Try them in the store. Only way to know for sure.


----------



## wkd (Jun 23, 2016)

maybe prescription inserts from sportrx


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I wear reading glasses so far and had not needed a OTG goggles yet for riding,but my niece does so i purchase a Unigear OTG from Amazon for her and it will be here friday. Read reviews of it but still skeptical,cost me $45 but hopefully it would be worth it. I'll post a review after use.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

What part of Rx inserts... /thread was confusing?

If you aren't a contact person they are a no brainer.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Arrived after a week and it seems awesome.
Maybe Sunday I will test them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

I use Smith Knowledge OTG and never had an issue with fogging. But if you do, you could try this small trick I use for the inside of my swimming goggles to prevent them from fogging up - put a small drop of any dish soap on your eyeglasses (both sides) and wipe with a soft cloth until it disappaers. Keep it like that, do not wash afterwards. Haven't tried this for snowboarding but for the swimming goggles it works great.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

lbs123 said:


> I use Smith Knowledge OTG and never had an issue with fogging. But if you do, you could try this small trick I use for the inside of my swimming goggles to prevent them from fogging up - put a small drop of any dish soap on your eyeglasses (both sides) and wipe with a soft cloth until it disappaers. Keep it like that, do not wash afterwards. Haven't tried this for snowboarding but for the swimming goggles it works great.


They actually make a few antifog treatments for swimming goggles which I used to use on my glasses for snowboarding with mixed results. The Knowledge is definitely one of the better vented goggles on the market and I actually had better luck with them than even the prophecy turbo. I think a lot of it has to do with the quality of the lenses you wear, too. Some optical compounds are more hydrophobic than others. Obviously, higher end prescription lenses are gonna be less prone to fogging, but yeah, your idea or specific products for antifogging are the only other solution I can think of short of contacts or RX inserts (the latter of which severely limits your choice of goggles). 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

Bataleon85 said:


> They actually make a few antifog treatments for swimming goggles which I used to use on my glasses for snowboarding with mixed results. The Knowledge is definitely one of the better vented goggles on the market and I actually had better luck with them than even the prophecy turbo. I think a lot of it has to do with the quality of the lenses you wear, too. Some optical compounds are more hydrophobic than others. Obviously, higher end prescription lenses are gonna be less prone to fogging, but yeah, your idea or specific products for antifogging are the only other solution I can think of short of contacts or RX inserts (the latter of which severely limits your choice of goggles).


Yep, I'm aware of those antifog products, but never bothered to try one as the tip with dish soap worked so well for me. 

Btw. I always cut off the foam on my Smith Knowledge as on the attached image, because it interferes with my eyeglasses frame. Now thinking if it incidentally helps to prevent fogging as it may increase ventilation inside the goggles.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Have been skiing/boarding for 36 years and my wife has faced this problem for decades. Have tried a lot of different options and the best we've come up with is Smith OTG Prophecy turbo fan with prescription insert frames we grabbed from aliexpress for $5. Using them in Japan at present and she's only used the fan once. No fog issues. We run the fan on AAA lithium battery and it lasts weeks. 










I'm pretty sure Smith have their own model of prescription insert that clips in on the nose bridge but they are a bit more expensive. We grabbed these goggles reduced at a ridiculous $Au60 a few months ago. The wife said they are the best set up she has ever had.???

I now use them myself with Anon M4. The best things ever.










Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Update*

I purchased a Unigear OTG from amazon for $45 just to try it out and not feel dissappointed if it does not work. I was pleasantly suprised how well it fits with my glasses, and overall feel of the goggles is comfortable. It has a magnetic blue lense(picked it) for sunny and partial cloudy days. The frame is flexible and it should be because that was the way you pull the lense out. The field of vision compared to my Smith IOX was better which was a plus for me. Now the best part:grin:, i rode with this goggles with my glasses on once,why?? because, first my glasses slides down a bit while in use and i think the goggles has a 7" width space for glasses so there is room for mine and it is not tight in there. While i'm riding, my glasses would drop a bit and it would create a two different vision of the terrain, as i was coming down the run there was a roller that i was able to see with the my regular field of vision(no glasses space part) but i did not see the next one right after the other because the frame of my glasses got in the middle of my sight and i got launch on the second one! i panicked for a second but i was able to gather myself before i landed and rode off not injured. That was the first and last i would do that. I took my glasses off and just rode with the goggles on all day and was very impressed with it. Not bad for $45 bucks:wink: My Smith IOX is still my primary goggles.


----------

